# Simple cabinet/ power station/bit holder



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I saw this on YouTube. DIY Tyler designed and built this cabinet. I thought I'd make it too. 
It's perfect for my shop. I put it next to my drill press. It has small french cleats on the outside door to mount bit holders. I just got some forsner bits, so I put those on. I'll make more holders for spade bits, regular bits, bradpoint bits, etc. I like the flexibility of it. It has a drawer too and holds my cordless tools and chargers. I still have to put cleats on the inside also. Sure there are mistakes, but it's fine for the shop. hahaha


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)




----------

